# Continuous blue light problem



## jkarwow (Mar 2, 2008)

For the last 24 hours or so the network down load indicator has been on continuously on two separate TIVO HD's (separate accounts as well).

There is nothing that appears to be downloading. I have restarted with no luck.


Any ideas?


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

My blue light has been on all day as well. I just clicked the Tivo button and got an Amazon message...

"We noticed that a recent download you ordered did not complete because your Tivo box appeared to encountered an error during the download."

No idea what it is talking about and it does not appear to be re-downloading any Amazon Unbox shows to my Tivo.


----------



## qwerk (Feb 13, 2006)

Mine is on as well.. rebooted.. went of for a min.. now back on.

dosn't seem to be downloading anything...


----------



## EpcotEric (Dec 21, 2001)

Same here. Rebooted twice, no help. Checked my router, data is flowing both directions but not a large amount of it, not like a real download. To Do lists does not show any downloads pending. According to router logs, this has been going on since about 6pm EDT yesterday.


----------



## ajayabb (Jan 12, 2007)

That is strange. Both my HD 's were doing this through the nite. I rebooted both but it only turned one of them off. What fixed the problem on by second THD was transferring a show from my other THD and then canceling the transfer once it got started. It seems that by doing this, it toggled the blue light off


----------



## Hawkeye22 (Aug 8, 2007)

Me too. I noticed the blue light on the THD when I got home at 3:00am. It's almost been 12 hours and it's still on. The activity light are blinking on my router like it's downloading, but don't know what would take 12 hours to download. I think I'll try rebooting.


----------



## jazzy01 (Apr 11, 2007)

same prob here, reboot, cold full reboot by removing the power plug...... blue led stays on.
temp solution that will fix is to delete all tivocast season passes and all prior recorded tivocasts...........

not sure when i will re-enable the tivocasts again.

the blue led seems to "flood" my router with unnecessary traffic!

PS tivo tech supp has no clue on this (maybe i was the first to report it?)


----------



## Hawkeye22 (Aug 8, 2007)

Deleting all tivocasts and rebooting worked. Probably coincidental, but when I rebooted via the menu the tivo hung at the tivo intro video with no picture on the tv at all. All the status led's on the front panel were normal. A cold boot fixed it.


----------



## bananaman (Jul 18, 2005)

Hehe me too!

My blue light was on, so I went to look at Messages & Settings... clicked on Account and System Information... the pages loaded very slowly (20+ seconds)... clicked on System Information... and after about 30 seconds the box rebooted itself!

I reproduced the reboot twice by going into System Information again.

I'm staying out of there for the mo!

There is one odd thing on the System Information page, but then maybe its been like this all the time:

Guide View Cache:
Cache To: Thursday December 31 7:00 pm
Status: Awaiting first run, since...

And in case anyone debugging the problem needs it, my system details:
Series 3
9.3a-01-2-648
2 Scientific Atlanta M-Cards
My DVR
TiVoCast subscriptions


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

I have it too. Rebooted, nothing. I assumed it was a screwed up TiVoCast, but I'm not going to cancel them all to find out. We could list our TiVoCast SP's and see which we have in common.

Rocketboom, CNET, DL.TV, NYT: Circuits, NYT: Movie Minutes, EPIC FU (haven't received that in a while... hmm), Channel Frederator, and the Onion.

I'm betting it's Rocketboom. Again.


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

I don't download Rocketboom.

For some reason my Tivo won't let me in the Download TV, Movies, & Web Video menu. It doesn't think I am on a home network anylonger... 










I know I have CNET, DL.TV, and GeekBrief.TV, NY Times

Used Music Choice yesterday...


----------



## bananaman (Jul 18, 2005)

I have eradicated the blue light by canceling my TiVoCast subscriptions and rebooting. Thanks for figuring that out Hawkeye22!

My TiVoCast subscriptions were CNET, DL.TV, and CrankyGeeks. 

Our small sample so far has CNET and DL.TV in common.

I'm not sure if my seeing crashes while rummaging around in System Information is significant. I was certainly able to go there, wait a minute, go in and out of System Information, then watch my TiVo crash and reboot.


----------



## chromate (Mar 30, 2007)

Blue LED lit at ~10 pm last night, which is when I normally receive my Tivocasts, so I thought nothing of it. Unfortunately, the THD continued to "download" something through this afternoon. As suggested above, deleting the Tivocast season passes and rebooting stopped the network activity.

My Tivocast passes: Cranky Geeks and DL.TV


----------



## Hawkeye22 (Aug 8, 2007)

I didn't figure it out. Jazzy did. I had Cranky Geeks and DL.TV. Since Cranky Geeks recorded earlier this week, wednesday I think, I assume it was DLTV that hung it up. Mine also said:

_Guide View Cache:
Cache To: Thursday December 31 7:00 pm
Status: Awaiting first run, since..._

although I'm not sure what the exact date was.


----------



## jkarwow (Mar 2, 2008)

Of the two Tivos with the initially posted problem all Tivocasts season passes were deleted on each. One of them had a problem with DL.tv, season pass deleted blue
indicator with check remained next to name in list. On the other, Barely Political and The Onionhad the same symptom after season pass deletion. Reboot cleared the Barely Political indicator but not the onion. However, Blue light is off now.


----------



## bananaman (Jul 18, 2005)

Oops sorry! Thankyou Jazzy01 for figuring out the temporary fix!

Seems like the DL.TV TiVoCast may be the culprit?


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

My blue light went out on its own.

What was the last DL.TV everyone else has? Mine is Fri 5/2's #230.

(But I still can't get into the Download TV, Movies, Web Video menu anymore.)


----------



## bananaman (Jul 18, 2005)

Yep same here, my last DL.TV is #230 from 5/2.


----------



## RTstratSpring (Feb 11, 2004)

Blue light (TivoHD) stays on here as well. Over 12 hours as of now.

I've tried rebooting a couple of times along with transferring a program
from my Series 2 which briefly shut the light off but it's back on.

At this rate my ISP Comcast is about ready to throttle my connection
as the modem has been lite up as well.

I'm subscribed to the following:

Cnet (got it)
DLTV (still waiting for this week)
NYT with David Pogue (sporatic who knows?)


----------



## qwerk (Feb 13, 2006)

well went and removed dltv and rebooted.. blu light was then out after reboot.

went back to download movies and video's..at that time.. tivo came back and said i needed to be connected to a network...

went to settings network.. and connected to tivo service...and hmm downloaded giude data...

well now i can re add dltv.. and no blue light on..


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

What qwerk said (except I'm still on the "Connecting" screen).


----------



## qwerk (Feb 13, 2006)

well now it seems .. that i can now download content again.. cnet is comming through now. Its seems what ever happened broke the network..could't access home media till it was fixed as well.


----------



## qwerk (Feb 13, 2006)

looks as if dltv is it.. remove it ..... blu was back on till i took it off and rebooted


----------



## glp1233 (Apr 20, 2008)

After deleting subscriptions to all TiVocasts, (including DL.TV, CNET, Cranky Geeks, and NYTimes Circuits) and doing a restart through the Setting menu, the blue light is now gone. 

Network traffic as also returned to normal.

Thanks to all for the suggestion. Guess one of the TiVocasts was the culprit.

Specs:
Tivo HD
HDMI
My DVR Expander
TiVo Wi-Fi modem


----------



## das335 (Feb 8, 2006)

For me, it was definitely DL.TV #231. I canceled my season pass for DL.TV and rebooted. It did not fix the problem the first time so I repeated the steps. I waited a while before rebooting the second time. If you go into your Recording History (from the ToDo list I think), you should see a message about DL.TV not recording because the power was lost (after you reboot).


----------



## urwathrtz (Jan 18, 2008)

Yeah same here 10pm last night the blue light came on and it's still on at 7:45 PM Saturday. I'll try canceling the DLTV TiVocast.


----------



## RTstratSpring (Feb 11, 2004)

DLtv was the culprit.

removed it from the download menu and then reboot the system was
the cure!


----------



## eltonsaul (Mar 27, 2008)

I had the same problem (blue light was on continuously). DL.TV was also in my TivoCast list. I removed it and rebooted, and the blue light does not appear any longer.


----------



## cramer (Aug 14, 2000)

Look in your recording history... DL.TV #231 isn't on the server, so it's continuously trying to download it. (turn off that tivocast and it'll stop after a while, or transfer a show to abort the attempt.)


----------



## bananaman (Jul 18, 2005)

I would much prefer if it were Cranky Geeks causing the problem. It would be totally in character for John C. Dvorak . But it seems to be DL.TV.


----------



## BankZ (Aug 16, 2007)

yeah, removing DL.TV fixed my problem too. It hasnt been a good show for a while anyways..


----------



## Sandlapper (Oct 26, 2003)

BankZ said:


> yeah, removing DL.TV fixed my problem too. It hasnt been a good show for a while anyways..


Yeah, it feels "forced" now. Once Patrick left it was all downhill from there.

Thanks for the info everyone, that blue light was starting to drive me crazy.


----------



## Chimpware (Jan 30, 2002)

I had the same problem and I do have DL.TV in my Tivocasts so I am hoping removing this will fix it.

Interesting that just having a missing episode on the server basically locks up the TivoCast downloads. Very easy DNS type attack for all Tivos.


----------



## mathwhiz (May 28, 2000)

I had this problem too - I didn't disable my DL.TV TiVoCast, but did reboot one time. It seems like it finally gave up trying. My question again is why don't we have this episode yet? Again - delays in getting content. Very frustrating.


----------



## onecastdan (Nov 25, 2006)

I had the same problem; blue light on - deleted dltv and reboot. all is well again


----------



## onecastdan (Nov 25, 2006)

Sandlapper said:


> Yeah, it feels "forced" now. Once Patrick left it was all downhill from there.
> 
> Thanks for the info everyone, that blue light was starting to drive me crazy.


Tivocast needs to offer tekzilla to start going up hill again!


----------



## Timber (Apr 28, 2002)

Just got it today, I'll trying deleting DLtv and seeing if that fixes the problem.

-=Tim=-


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

Dude, this is a nine-month old thread. The DL.TV problem was fixed ages ago.

But you may as well delete it, because it's not on TiVoCast anymore anyway. Or, in fact, anywhere else.


----------



## Timber (Apr 28, 2002)

wmcbrine said:


> Dude, this is a nine-month old thread. The DL.TV problem was fixed ages ago.
> 
> But you may as well delete it, because it's not on TiVoCast anymore anyway. Or, in fact, anywhere else.


True, but if not this then what? 

-=Tim=-


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

Look at your Recording History and find out what looks amiss.


----------



## Timber (Apr 28, 2002)

Just deleted all my Tivocast subscriptions and reset my network, rebooted the Series 3 and the problem has gone away. Resubscribed to the Tivocasts I really want to see and all is well. 

Thanks!

-=Tim=-


----------

